# so ein editor wie bei tutorials.de



## kalicki2k (30. Juli 2005)

hallo leute... 
vielleicht kann mir ja einer helfen ich hab schon im forum gesucht nach denn komischen editoren. Aber ich finde nichts zum downloaden und ich hätte gerne so einen editor wie hier im forum das man einfach auf 'B','I' usw drücken kann. 

Wäre echt net wenn mir einer der schon sowas gebaut hat mal zuverfügung stellen könnte. 

Gruß
Kalicki


----------



## cameeel (30. Juli 2005)

Hi,

 also zum downloaden wirst du DIESEN Editor warscheinlich nicht findet weil der selbst programmiert wurde schätz ich mal...
 Aber wenn du mal in den Quellcode schaust siehst du das da einfach nur jede Menge JavaScript (+CSS und HTML) drin steckt, eine "kleine" Form dieses Editors sollte also nicht so schwer hinzubekommen sein, hab sowas ähnliches mal für ein Gästebuch gemacht (Texte formatieren und Smilies einfügen), wenn ich das nochmal find kann ich dir ja ein paar Ansätze posten.

 MfG
 cAm3eel


----------



## Dennis Wronka (30. Juli 2005)

In diesem Thread hab ich vor einer Weile mal ein Beispiel hinterlassen.

By the way: Auch Deine Tastatur hat 2 Shift-Tasten welche gern genutzt werden. Und nicht nur um bei Doom 3 zu springen.  Der korrekte Umgang mit den Shift-Tasten wirkt sich drastisch auf die Lesbarkeit Deiner Beitraege aus.

Nachtrag: Sorry, Link vergessen. Kommt sofort.
Noch ein Nachtrag: So, da ist der Link.


----------



## Blümchen (30. Juli 2005)

Hallo,

du hast vergessen den Link zu posten! Du hast nur geschrieben, dass du das mal in diesem Tread geschrieben hast!

Gruß Blümchen


----------



## kalicki2k (30. Juli 2005)

Also so einen editor hab ich schon selbst gebaut. Das man über Javascript die bbcode tags usw sieht aber ich finde das ist nicht so user freundlich. und deshalb wollte ich so einen editor wie hier im forum. Also wenn ich einen Text makiere ud auf Bold drück wird er fett und nicht [.B]+text+[./B]. Vielleicht kann mir ja einer helfen wie ich so ding bauen kann. 

Gruß

Kalicki


----------



## Blümchen (30. Juli 2005)

Hallo,

hast du dir denn schon mal den Quelltext hier im Forum angesehen? Wenn nicht dann solltest du das mal machen wenn Ja dann hasst du doch schon ein paar Eindrücke wie man das macht oder? 

Gruß Blümchen


----------



## Dennis Wronka (30. Juli 2005)

Das ist ja offensichtlich nicht genau das was er sucht.
Sowas hab ich ja verlinkt.
Er will ja, dass man den Text markiert und dieser dann mit den entsprechenden Tags versehen wird.


----------



## kalicki2k (30. Juli 2005)

nein bluemchen hat recht ich suche so was wie hier im forum und den code müßte ich mir mal anschauen... 

ich suche so was wie hier das 
http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials214985.html&highlight=WYSIWYG+Editor

danke

gruß
kalicki


----------



## Dennis Wronka (30. Juli 2005)

kalicki2k hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Also so einen editor hab ich schon selbst gebaut. Das man über Javascript die bbcode tags usw sieht aber ich finde das ist nicht so user freundlich. und deshalb wollte ich so einen editor wie hier im forum. Also wenn ich einen Text makiere ud auf Bold drück wird er fett und nicht [.B]+text+[./B]. Vielleicht kann mir ja einer helfen wie ich so ding bauen kann.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Kalicki



Du musst Dich mal entscheiden was Du willst.

Sowas in der Art wie hier im Forum hab ich vorhin verlinkt.


----------



## kalicki2k (30. Juli 2005)

so einen simplen editor hab ich das man die bbcode tags sieht aber ich will das ohne die tags haben das man wenn man auf bold gedrückt hat auch die schrift fett sieht und nicht mit den komischen tags....

@bluemchen: ich hab mir den code angeschaut aber da ich net so fit in js bin. komme ich damit net zurecht... 

ein tutorial für so was wäre gut  

also ich denke das könnte man mit zwei text area lösen die übereinander liegen oder? aber wie sag ich dem oberen textarea das der das fett anzeigen soll usw... 


keine ahnung :-(

gruß
kalicki


----------



## kalicki2k (30. Juli 2005)

sorry ich verstehe dich glaub ich net ich hab mir die zip untergeladen und das ist net so wie ich das haben will... ?:-(


----------



## Dennis Wronka (30. Juli 2005)

Und nochmal:


			
				reptiler hat gesagt.:
			
		

> By the way: Auch Deine Tastatur hat 2 Shift-Tasten welche gern genutzt werden. Und nicht nur um bei Doom 3 zu springen.  Der korrekte Umgang mit den Shift-Tasten wirkt sich drastisch auf die Lesbarkeit Deiner Beitraege aus.



Es waere mir uebrigens neu, dass man hier Text markieren kann, dann den Button drueckt und schon ist er fett.
Selbst bei der erweiterten Textgestaltung sind die Tags zu sehen.
Weiterhin ist es meines Wissens nach nicht moeglich eine gewoehnliche Textarea zu formatieren.


----------



## kalicki2k (30. Juli 2005)

Wie meinst du das? Also hier im Forum geht das und bei dem FCK Editor doch auch!

Gruß
Kalicki


----------



## Dennis Wronka (30. Juli 2005)

Hab grad erfahren, dass es hier auch so einen lustigen "Klick mich, ich bin WYSIWYG"-Editor gibt. 
Sorry, hab nix gesagt.

Aber trotzdem bin ich der Meinung, dass eine normale Textarea nicht formatiert werden kann.


----------



## kalicki2k (30. Juli 2005)

Nicht schlimm 

Aber weißt du jetzt was ich haben will?

Gruß
Kalicki


----------



## Dennis Wronka (30. Juli 2005)

Ich hab's mir nicht angesehen, ich kann's mir aber vorstellen.


----------



## kalicki2k (30. Juli 2005)

reptiler hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hab grad erfahren, dass es hier auch so einen lustigen "Klick mich, ich bin WYSIWYG"-Editor gibt.
> Sorry, hab nix gesagt.
> 
> Aber trotzdem bin ich der Meinung, dass eine normale Textarea nicht formatiert werden kann.


 
Also Textarea vielleicht net ist vielleicht auch ein Layer wer weiß.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (30. Juli 2005)

Keine Ahnung wie das genau geregelt wird.
Java waere auch eine Moeglichkeit.


----------



## webmastersworld12 (5. August 2005)

http://www.htmlarea.com/


----------



## Blümchen (5. August 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe mir gerade mal die Seite angesehen aber das ist ja gar kein Link dabei wo man den Editor runter laden kann oder habe ich da nur was übersehen?

Gruß Böümchen


----------



## Dennis Wronka (5. August 2005)

Das liegt wahrscheinlich daran, dass die meisten der angebotenen Editoren offensichtlich auch was kosten.
Und selbst fuer die freien muss man sich wahrscheinlich registrieren.

Nachtrag: Es scheint als muesste man sich nicht registrieren, aber inwieweit die freien wirklich taugen ist fraglich, da diese meist auch als "Pro"-Version angeboten werden, welche dann natuerlich was kostet.


----------



## Sven Mintel (5. August 2005)

Da hast du wohl Blümchen auf den Augen gehabt
http://www.htmlarea.com/directory/WYSIWYG_Editors/index.html

79Stück sollten fürs Erste reichen.


----------



## webmastersworld12 (5. August 2005)

sry, die dürften relaunched haben, aber wenn du nichts findest, schreib bitte pn, ich hol dann den editor irgendwie aus meinem cms heraus und schick ihn dir  ok?


----------



## Blümchen (5. August 2005)

Hallo,

ok du ich schreib dir gleich eine PM an dich! DANKE!

Gruß Blümchen


----------



## webmastersworld12 (5. August 2005)

check mal deine mails  ... viel spass damit   



> NEIN! fertig ist wenn ich FERTIG bin! *fg*


 <- du bist weiblich! ... beim nick wars schon zu erwarten, jetzt bin ich sicher


----------



## Labergangster (9. August 2005)

Also ich würd euch da TinyMce empfehlen. Ist unter LGPL released, also frei.

Der Editor macht aber leider kein BBCode sondern HTML, kann man aber dann im Auswerteskript mit PHP umschreiben.

Er benutzt übrigens ein TEXTAREA dafür 

Hier der Link: http://tinymce.moxiecode.com


----------



## Blümchen (9. August 2005)

Hallo,



			
				webmastersworld12 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> check mal deine mails  ... viel spass damit
> 
> <- du bist weiblich! ... beim nick wars schon zu erwarten, jetzt bin ich sicher



*lol* was meinst du denn damit? Das wurde mich jetzt schon mal interesieren?   

Gruß Blümchen


----------



## Labergangster (9. August 2005)

Sorry, hab leider mal wieder schneller geschrieben als gedacht. 
TinmyMce benutzt kein Textarea sondern einen Iframe im Designmode, den aber Opera, Konqueror und Safari nicht unterstützen. Die kriegen dann ein Textarea angezeigt.


----------



## Maik (9. August 2005)

@]Blümchen: webmastersworld12 kann dir nicht mehr antworten -> Einfache BGColor


----------



## Blümchen (9. August 2005)

Hallo,

achso OK danke für die Infos!

Gruß Blümchen


----------

